# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Marvel Characters Visiting the Actual Marvel Offices" & More Common Comic Plots

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of recurring comic book plots, like Marvel characters frequently visiting the actual Marvel Comics offices.



_Full article here._

----------

